# Navionics Platinum+



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Most of those units do not support any imagery.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh okay just wanted to make sure I wasn’t doing something wrong, even without it still big upgrade. Thank you


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

On my HDS7 it is under a VIEW tab. Make sure you keep up your Navionics subscription through Chart Installer as they periodically release user updates to maps. That's also how the Google Sat map gets updated.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you I will look and see if I can find it.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

HDI units do not support raster. I was able to get it to work for a short time only. If you want any charts that have photos, you will need to replace the machine.


----------

